# What Hand Tool Web Information do you use?



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to thank WayneC for starting this great list and giving it to me a long time ago.
Some of my favorites
Plane Builders
http://www.andersonplanes.com/
http://www.breseplane.com/page04.html
http://galoot-tools.com/life/main.html
http://www.holtey-planes.com/
http://www.marcouplanes.com/
Reference
http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/refinish/refininshing.htm
http://www.mwtca.org/
http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/Stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%201.htm
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/index.html
http://www.record-planes.com/
http://www.cianperez.com/Wood/WoodDocs/WoodHowTo/INDEXHowTo.htm
http://www.supertool.com/index.htm
http://www.handplane.com/
http://www.finetools.com/
http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanleybenchplane/
http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm
http://www.rexmill.com/
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html
http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/
http://www.wkfinetools.com/index.asp
BLOGS
http://thewoodhaven.co.uk/
http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/
http://foldingrule.blogspot.com/
http://villagecarpenterlinks.blogspot.com/2009/02/blogshandtools-only.html
http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/
Free online drawing
http://www.diagram.ly/
Plane ID
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html
http://sawdustmaking.com/Hand%20Planes/handplanes.htm
Not really about just hand tools, but free downloadable reference books on wood working and other crafts, some from the 1800's some from the early 1900's.
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/index.html
http://www.craftsmanspace.com/
Don W Started similar threads here
One for hand planes
And one for hand saws
Another source of hours of hand tool entertainment…..The Woodwrights Shop 
Different source for Woodwright Shop
Brit has a thread found here.
I posted a load of links some time ago on the following forum post. Scroll down and you will see them all in the comments. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24639

And the best of all *LUMBERJOCKS _*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Outstanding!
Nod to the P. Marcou site.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

You guys post them and I will add them to the top.
tag it blog, reference, builder etc…....


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Dave, I have visited/used some you have posted, but not all. I will need to check some more of them out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks Shane. Lets see if we can add more.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Plane ID:
http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/graphics/plane%20id.html
http://sawdustmaking.com/Hand%20Planes/hand_planes.htm

Not really about just hand tools, but free downloadable reference books on wood working and other crafts, some from the 1800's some from the early 1900's.
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improvement/index.html
http://www.craftsmanspace.com/


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Hey Dave, I've started 2 similar threads
One for hand planes
And one for hand saws


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Updated  thanks guys. Any and all information would be nice


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome list o good links superd. thnx fer postin em. I faved yer favs, incase I may need any of em, they're all here. very good


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the consolidated list superD


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Dave,

Another source of hours of hand tool entertainment…..The Woodwrights Shop index of online episodes.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Bertha, Shane, Dallas and Don thank you guys for the support.
Roger anytime buddie.
Scott I couldn't agree more. I know of a different source. 
UPDATED


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Dave - I posted a load of links some time ago on the following forum post. Scroll down and you will see them all in the comments.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24639


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for your entry Brit.
Updated


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.mwtca.org/


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

sensory overload
SENSORY OVERLOAD

*SENSORY OVERLOAD*

*TOOOOOOO …............. MUCH …......... INFORMATION!!!!*

good job, valuable resource


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sam and Bob thanks guys!
Updated


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Cool wood stuff
http://woodworkessence.com/
http://www.basiccarpentrytechniques.com/


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.woodworkprojects.org/free-woodworking-planshttp://www.woodworkprojects.org/free-woodworking-plans


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Super dave…

Correct your link …
Put a space or Return in front of the 2nd http…

http://www.woodworkprojects.org/free-woodworking-plans


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Joe, Sorry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Sorry you didn't see it time to Edit it… would a PM have gotten to you faster?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for making another timeconsuminglist of links we have to get thrugh …. lol

great some post theese from time to time

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Joe its about the same. You fixed it in the next thread.
Dennis Just wait till you get down in the other links the other guys posted.
Enjoy.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave you realy know how to make your day on my expence …. :-(

now I go to bed and have a sleepless nightmare

see you

Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

GOOOOD Morning foks 
yes a night with out sleep is over 
and what do I wake up to …. some great news … 
see here what The Dude50 just posted … very interressting 
I am looking forward to read those downloads as well 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/35253

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.bloodandsawdust.com/BloodandSawdust/BloodandSawdustHomePage.html


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.woodline.com/c-240-hand-tools.aspx


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.thebestthings.com/vintools.htm


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.vintagetools.net/
http://www.thebestthings.com/vintools.htm


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the update Dave 
may you and every Lj enjoy the easter in the familys arms around the table
with delishius dinners and great tales 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for the the salutations and well wishes Dennis, I wish the same for you and yours.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Brit has a wonderful blog on saws.
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/29342#comment-1228642
Thanks Andy


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennis has found another good one
http://www.theoldtoolshed.co.uk/c/60/plane-parts


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennis! What are you doing to us? Giving away all our secret sites.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

nop just told him where he maybee cuold get help …..
if he was polite as an English gentleman I know off Andy … ))))


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Bumping because this is a great resource.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## hans2wiz (Jan 11, 2011)

Not very known, but maybe for someone useful: http://russianhandplanecentral.blogspot.com/


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys and the starter of this thread showed up.


----------

